# di ruolo



## Maria_del_Valle

"Forza, rufiani di ruolo"...
"io sono di ruolo"...
¿Quiere decir algo como "ánimo, rufianes de teatro? y ¿essere di ruolo?
Gracias


----------



## 0scar

Por lo que dice el diccionario significa "rufianes de carrera".


----------



## rachele

Ruffiani di professione, ruffiani calzati e vestiti.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Añado un poco de contexto porque sigo sin entender:
-Allora, banda di ruffiani *di ruolo*! (refiriéndose a sus compañeros profesores)
 

-...la porterà davvero molto lontano. Quella decadente scuoletta di Borgo
a Buggiano.Sembra fatta apposta per un fino umorista come Lei.
-Signor Preside, forse Lei si scorda che io *sono di ruolo.* Ci vuole una motivazione
un pochino più robusta che non....una battutella per altro fatta con affetto.


----------



## 0scar

*di ruolo* loc.agg.inv. CO che è in pianta stabile, che ricopre nella pubblica amministrazione un posto fisso, ottenuto in seguito a concorso o al raggiungimento del punteggio necessario: _insegnante di r._, _funzionario di r._; anche loc.avv.: _passare di r.
De Mauro (C)
_


----------



## rachele

Ah, con il contesto è più chiaro. Essere di ruolo significa avere un lavoro non precario, non a tempo determinato ma indeterminato. Tener una plaza fija. Si usa soprattutto nell'ambito della scuola, dove ci sono professori di ruolo e supplenti. Ciao


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

¿Puede alguien explicármelo en español? Por favor... me lo explican en italiano y no puedo pillar el sentido, el sinónimo que pondríamos en España. Gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

Viene a ser "en plantilla" Sono di ruolo es "tengo el puesto fijo" pero se refiere a la administración pública. Un funcionario con la plaza bien cogida, de esos que haga lo que haga (Sí es que hace algo) no lo van a despedir.


De todos modos, ya te lo había puesto Rachele en español: "Tener una plaza fija"


----------



## lautaro

*Ruffiano *quiere decir que sabe hacer la pelota, chupamedias.
El diálogo es un juego de palabras con *di ruolo: *cuando habla de *ruffiani di ruolo *hace una similitud sustituyendo *professori *con *ruffiani*.

Fuera yo, y tomando en cuenta las opciones que los demás han dejado, el diálogo lo traduciría así:
- Ya, muévanse, banda de chupamedias *profesionales/con puesto fijo/en plantilla*.
- ... la llevará muy lejos. Esa decadente escuela de Borgo a Buggiano. Parece que la han hecho justamente para un bromista fino como Usted.
- Señor Director, a lo mejor Usted olvida que yo soy profesor *profesional/con puesto fijo/en plantilla*. Me hace falta una motivación más fuerte que una broma inocente.

Es una tentativa para dejar el juego de palabras pero no sé si chupamedias pueda ser demasiado "fuerte". 
Espero te sirva.

LAU


----------



## Neuromante

Chupamedias es bastante poco común. Resulta chucante.
¿Ruffiano significa eso? ¿Es un falso amigo de rufián? Si es así yo pondría "Pelotas profesionales"

Por otro lado: ¿No sería La portera? con mayúscula, y uno de los dos puntos y seguido creo que es un "dos puntos" Es que había entendido que el cargo en la escuela lo llevaría lejos, Además, en caso contrario habría una frase sin verbo


----------



## lautaro

Neuromante said:


> Chupamedias es bastante poco común.


En Chile es lo más común. 



Neuromante said:


> ¿Ruffiano significa eso? ¿Es un falso amigo de rufián? Si es así yo pondría "Pelotas profesionales"


En italiano _ruffiano_ también tiene el sentido de hombre que hace tráfico de prostitutas, pero se usa más *pappone*.



Neuromante said:


> Por otro lado: ¿No sería La portera? con mayúscula, y uno de los dos puntos y seguido creo que es un "dos puntos" Es que había entendido que el cargo en la escuela lo llevaría lejos, Además, en caso contrario habría una frase sin verbo


Creo que en "-...la porterà davvero molto lontano. " falta un sujeto no un verbo. No han puesto la oración entera por lo tanto no sé, traduje a sentido. La Portera, sin acento y con mayúscula, no tiene sentido.

LAU


----------



## Neuromante

*Quella decadente scuoletta di Borgo a Buggiano* Disculpa. El verbo falta en esta frase. Es evidente ¿No?


Y la mayúscula es *La* de *usted*. Forma de cortesía de la segunda persona del singular en italiano y visto que se están tratando de usted, también me parece evidente. 
La tilde (Que no acento) es verdad, me la comí, fue un despiste.



Así que la escuelita decadente, o es lo que lo llevará lejos, o es lo que parece hecho a posta. O quizás empezó a mitad de frase por algún extraño motivo.


----------



## lautaro

Trataríase de un caso de elípsis del verbo entonces, no sé. Habrñia que leer el trozo completo. Intentaré buscarlo.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

lautaro said:


> *Ruffiano *quiere decir que sabe hacer la pelota, chupamedias.
> El diálogo es un juego de palabras con *di ruolo: *cuando habla de *ruffiani di ruolo *hace una similitud sustituyendo *professori *con *ruffiani*.
> 
> Fuera yo, y tomando en cuenta las opciones que los demás han dejado, el diálogo lo traduciría así:
> - Ya, muévanse, banda de chupamedias *profesionales/con puesto fijo/en plantilla*.
> - ... la llevará muy lejos. Esa decadente escuela de Borgo a Buggiano. Parece que la han hecho justamente para un bromista fino como Usted.
> - Señor Director, a lo mejor Usted olvida que yo soy profesor *profesional/con puesto fijo/en plantilla*. Me hace falta una motivación más fuerte que una broma inocente.
> 
> Es una tentativa para dejar el juego de palabras pero no sé si chupamedias pueda ser demasiado "fuerte".
> Espero te sirva.
> 
> LAU


  Muchas gracias...ahora sí lo he entendido. Por cierto, para aquellos que se preguntan qué hay delante de "...la porterà..." El presidente de la escuela le dice que _su humor_ _le llevará_ muy lejos.
Una cosilla de nada: aquí donde vivo (España) solemos decir "pelota"  a los que le rien la gracia o intentan agradar por conveniencia al jefe.


----------



## lautaro

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Una cosilla de nada: aquí donde vivo (España) solemos decir "pelota" a los que le rien la gracia o intentan agradar por conveniencia al jefe.


 

Eso mismo es en italiano *Ruffiano*


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces es"La porterà", con mayúscula como yo decía, aunque no sea principio de frase.
Y la Escuelilla Decadente es a lo que se refiere el director cuando dice que paree hecha aposta.
Y el chiste del que habla el profesor es lo que ha dicho el director.


Tenía yo razón: Uno de los puntos sobraba. Aunque sobra del todo, no es que sea un "dos puntos" como creía.


Entonces el verbo que me faltaba es "Sembrare" y detrás de Buggiano no va un punto.


----------

